# SWS's 1/32 scale HE-219 Builders Manual



## mikec1 (Oct 7, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys, Gals;




Eye candy for the model builders tonight ............. 8)


..... For those of us that have been keeping an eye on SWS 1/32 scale aircraft line.
I an posting the HE-219 builders, (instruction), manual. 












Enjoy,


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 8, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Model Builders;



.... I am posting some of the additional items that have been made to
work with the Sws 1/32 scale HE-219.








Later,


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

I look forward to the Raiden.....pre-ordered!


----------



## al49 (Oct 9, 2013)

Very impressive! I downloaded those instruction just for the pleasure of reading them, because this model isn't in my schedule, at least for the time being, also because it's too large for my cabinet.
But I think I will do an SWS kit soon or later.
Alberto


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 9, 2013)

.
.
Greetings Wayne;


..... I agree...... the ravien model kit dos look very impressive ................  .... 
From the pre-release photos I have seen, I like it.

At this time I am on a tween engine fighter thing ............. 


It is good to see the Japanese getting back into the modeling. This will give the
Chinese some competition.











Have a good day,


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2013)

Single or twin engine don't matter to me as long as the subject matter is GOOD... but I'm not sure if i will go for the 219, I have the Revell kit and god knows where i will put it once built...still have'nt found a spot for my 1/32 revell Ju88 (GB 3#)....plus I gotta build my other SWS kits....J7W1 Shinden and P-51D, already done the Ta152H-1 see my Group build 13# Thread....


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 10, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Wayne;




.... Very nice build ............... the girl looks real nice, indeed ............





You think you have problems ........... with the space thing ...... on and off, I am working on HB's 1/32 scale Black Widow .......... 8)

I have found a temporary storage solution. At your favorite hobby shop ask them if they would like to display your work.
They get free advertisement and you have a temporary storage place........ 



Have a good one,


Mike
.
.
.


----------

